# Most Intriguing Coins of All Time



## SeaBreeze (Apr 25, 2015)

Any coin collectors here?  http://listverse.com/2015/04/24/10-of-the-most-intriguing-coins-of-all-time/

Many millions of coins have been minted throughout history, and we’ve done our best to come up with some of the most beautiful and intriguing ones. Note that the “heads” side of a coin is called the “obverse” while the “tails” side is called the “reverse.”


----------



## Pappy (Apr 25, 2015)

I use to be an avid coin collector. Had a complete set of Lincoln wheat pennies and some fairly rare coins. Had to sell them over the years to pay some medical bills.


----------



## Lon (Apr 25, 2015)

I have worn this coin around my neck for years. It's my talisman.


----------

